# HPV info, Tell Someone...



## SocialbFly (May 28, 2007)

http://www.emedicine.com/MED/topic1037.htm

some info for you


----------



## SocialbFly (May 28, 2007)

I know so many people who have had issues with HPV, this is a perfect spot to share info... i know that there is some research that shows increasing folic acid and lycopene (found in tomatoes) helps the body to clear HPV...even condom use does not totally protect you, although it does decrease the incidence...


----------



## SocialbFly (May 28, 2007)

yes, you are so right, great post...missaf


----------



## tinkerbell (Jun 2, 2007)

missaf said:


> And if you're sexually active, don't skip a year between girlie exams. Just don't do it. Go in every year for your exams. It only takes a small amount of time for symptoms to actually show up.



I skipped 2 years, and thought I would be ok :doh: I went last year, and they found pre cancerous cells. I didn't think I would have any problems, because I've been with only one person, and we've both been faithful. I had been going on a regular basis, but didn't have any money or insurance. It was just something he had, that he never knew about. I had LEEP to remove the cells, and will have 3 paps a year until 4 of them come back normal. So even if you are in a long term relationship, make sure to get your yearly exam!!

There is also a test they can do to see if you have HPV.


----------



## Missy9579 (Jun 2, 2007)

And don't forget about the Gardasil shot. It helps to protect you from cervical cancer, casued by i think 4 different strains of the HPV virus.

Its best given to people between the ages of 9 and 26...but I am 27 and my doctor wanted to give it to me...its 3 shots, and I have gotten 2 so far....


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 2, 2007)

my doc said in a couple of years they may expand who can get the shot, there is also some controversy that they may give it once you have been exposed to it, because it may help you fight it, but no proof on that yet...

my doc also said that HPV can show up way after your exposure...so just because you end up with HPV now, doesnt mean it was the guy you are with now, that surprised me to hear...

and keep readin about the info, the more you know, the better it is for you...


----------



## tinkerbell (Jun 2, 2007)

I *think* the vaccine works against the strains themselves - like any other vaccine. But I'm not 100% sure about that.


----------



## Missy9579 (Jun 3, 2007)

I have HPV already, but since there are so many strains of it, she wants to protect me against the 4 that cause cancer,,,it wont cure the kind i have, but it can prevent me from cervical cancer...


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 3, 2007)

missaf said:


> I'm curious to how the vaccine actually works. Does it fight the strains directly, or does it inhibit cell growth, or...?



It works against certain strains. And yes, I think men should be vaccinated as well. If they can carry the disease, then they can pass it along to us; just because we pay the price for it doesn't mean that they shouldn't be vaccinated as well. I'm a little miffed, in fact, that such pressure is being placed on teenage girls to get it and it seems like nobody's mentioning the boys.

If it were available to men, I'd definitely encourage my young adult son to get it, just as I would any sexually active person.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 3, 2007)

my doc said most people by the time they are 26 have been exposed to HPV and have already fought off multiple types by the age of 26...that is why the age limit, they figure by that time you have already had multiple kinds...the problem is, there is such a shame attached to it, saying i have had HPV, when it is seen as a sexually transmitted disease, but one of my friends got it while visiting a third world country, no sex involved at all...so on it goes...that is why it is best we talk about it...and spread the word, i loved the commercials and here is our chance to help our sisters....


----------



## tinkerbell (Jun 3, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> my doc said most people by the time they are 26 have been exposed to HPV and have already fought off multiple types by the age of 26...that is why the age limit, they figure by that time you have already had multiple kinds



Thats basically what my Dr told me too. He informed me about the shot, and that he wouldn't push me either way to get it - it "could" help against the strain(s) I don't have, but also mentioned it was expensive and that my insurance may not cover it. As of right now, I don't plan on having sex with anyone else, so, I don't see the need for it, right now, for myself. I guess if we ever break up, or something, then I'd think about getting it.

I remember reading somewhere why this vaccine wont work for men....I'll have to see if I can find that again.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 3, 2007)

no, now see, if it was me, i would get it, you can get it from too many other places, if i could, i would get it in a heart beat...


----------



## tinkerbell (Jun 3, 2007)

They haven't really proved that you can get it from other than sexual contact. 

http://www.cdc.gov/std/HPV/2004HPV Report.pdf



> Non-sexual routes of genital HPV transmission include transmission from a mother to a newborn baby, which is rare (91;92), and transmission by inanimate objects such as environmental surfaces and clothing, which has been hypothesized but has never been documented (93-96).





http://www.cdc.gov/std/hpv/STDFact-HPV-vaccine.htm

FAQ's from the CDC - it does mention that they are doing studies with the vaccine on men, to see if it is effective.


----------



## GenericGeek (Jun 4, 2007)

I found this statement interesting:

*HPV infection alone does not cause malignant transformation of infected tissue.*_ Cofactors, such as tobacco use, ultraviolet radiation, pregnancy, folate deficiency, and immune suppression have been implicated in this process._ (Emphasis mine.)

So, while (genital) HPV infection is definitely linked to the development of cervical cancer, *just because you have HPV does NOT mean you will get cancer!* So even if you can't get the vaccine, there's no cause for panic. Please *do *make sure that you get regular Pap smears, and above all, be good to yourself; the stress from excessive worry about HPV (or anything, for that matter!) can cause the very immune system suppression that it's vital to avoid...

Some time ago (early 1990s), I worked in a startup company that was trying to build a machine to assist in automated Pap smear screening. The link between HPV & cervical cancer was just beginning to make itself known. It was pretty fascinating stuff -- Pap screening is a very labor-intensive process, and the VAST majority of smears are "clear normals", so Pap smear screening is pretty tedious and error-prone. There's a great deal of subjectivity involved, so even if you do get an anomalous result, two techs from the very same lab might disagree on the severity of the results...

If you get a "bad" test result, it might be a good idea to ask your doc to perform another smear, and send it to a DIFFERENT lab this time. At the time I was working in the area, many labs did Pap smears as "loss leaders", in an attempt to attract more lucrative business their way, further complicating the matter.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 4, 2007)

loss leaders???? 

that sems unethical to me...


----------



## GenericGeek (Jun 5, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> loss leaders????
> 
> that sems unethical to me...



It seemed pretty unethical to me, too, at the time. But, you know -- "free enterprise", and all that...

I've been away from the field for some time, so I can't say what the current state of affairs is. The company I was working for eventually went under, but we weren't the only ones working in the field. Hopefully, one of the others managed to make a device to help automate the screening process. The goal was to screen out the clear normals, so that only the "interesting" slides were passed on for analysis by human cytotechs.


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 2, 2007)

bumping this important info


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Oct 3, 2007)

I would be curious to know what each type looks like in its order (ie 1 looks like..., 2 looks like...) if they are visable. If only because I'm paranoid about spreading things like that, and like to know things...


----------



## Waxwing (Oct 3, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> I would be curious to know what each type looks like in its order (ie 1 looks like..., 2 looks like...) if they are visable. If only because I'm paranoid about spreading things like that, and like to know things...



As far as I know not visible.

In other pedantic bitchy news: i HATE the ads for the vaccine because of the grammatical projectile vomit that is "One Less".


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 3, 2007)

some types are not visible at all, and in fact, men can be without symptoms at all...sometimes they are those wart like whitish droplet looking things...let me see if i can find a pic...the problem is, most of the time, when it is passed, no one knows til something shows its ugly head, or body...

http://www.hpvfaq.com/

http://cancer.about.com/od/hpv/a/HPVpictures.htm

http://herpes-coldsores.com/std/genital_warts.htm

of course, they always show the worst ones...


----------



## Jes (Oct 3, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> As far as I know not visible.
> 
> In other pedantic bitchy news: i HATE the ads for the vaccine because of the grammatical projectile vomit that is "One Less".



right? 

it's a little crazy making. 

i know doctors (and articles) say that there isn't even much of a point in testing for it--it's like the common cold. it's only when something happens as a result (warts, cancerish things) does action come in--and again, that's to treat the results of the virus, not to do anything with the virus. I've been told they don't test for the strain of the virus you have. Just like you don't get tested for the strain of rhinovirus you have, you just get some Tylenol cold and flu and go with that. 

I am hoping that the pervasiveness of this thing reduces the stigma for those who contract it.


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 3, 2007)

I couldnt agree more Jes...


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Oct 30, 2007)

Did any one see the interview that Colleen Zenk Pinter did on CBS morning show a couple of weeks back? She is an actress on As The World Turns..

Colleen decided to come forward and be open about the oral cancer she had been battling since last year..She has had 3 surgeries on her tongue..One to cut the cancer out and to implant radiation seeds into her tongue to kill any remaining cancer..The other two were done to reconstruct her tongue..She said during the interview that her Dr. told her that she was a carrier of the HPV virus which he thought caused the cancer..She had no other risk factors but HPV..


----------



## Waxwing (Nov 1, 2007)

This may sound like an overstatement, but I believe that MOST women I know have HPV. When I graduated from college, 4 out of 5 graduating women at berkeley had it. 

I agree that there should be no stigma. It's not a big deal or by ANY means something that should cause someone embarrassment. Being healthy is so much more important than being ashamed. 

At the risk of inspiring a whole argument on this, the stigma comes from our puritanical society. Sex is taboo, therefore anything you get FROM sex is taboo. Nobody shuns you if you get the flu, though.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 14, 2007)

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/11/14/health/14diseases.html?_r=1&ref=us&oref=slogin

Let's be careful out there, kiddos! 'Nuf said?


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 11, 2009)

Bumping this thread.


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 11, 2009)

good info.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 13, 2009)

Some new info from a STI conference that my colleagues went to: Apparently HPV is linked to not just cervical cancer but also  lung cancer as well, particularly in smokers. It's also causing oral cancers in men and women.


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 14, 2009)

i am willing to bet at some point it will be linked to the slow growing prostate cancers as well, anyone wanna take me up on that bet??


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 14, 2009)

Di', if that happens, they maybe -- finally -- they'll vaccinate 9 year old boys.


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 16, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> Di', if that happens, they maybe -- finally -- they'll vaccinate 9 year old boys.



and when that happens it will be paid for fully by insurance....


----------



## Rowan (Apr 16, 2009)

My question is....with this age limit of 26....does your body REALLY know it's 26 and says...oh hey...i got a shot to kill this thing, but im 27, too old! Too bad for you! A friend of mine just found out she has HPV and the Physician's Assistant told her that they are working on extending the vaccine to cover women of older ages. I think it's more about the money. Create two vaccines, one for women of one age range, make money, another vaccine for another age range, more money! She also told my friend that hpv can be picked up from inanimate objects as well such as a bathtub or whatever...that seems a bit jinky to me.


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 20, 2009)

Rowan said:


> My question is....with this age limit of 26....does your body REALLY know it's 26 and says...oh hey...i got a shot to kill this thing, but im 27, too old! Too bad for you! A friend of mine just found out she has HPV and the Physician's Assistant told her that they are working on extending the vaccine to cover women of older ages. I think it's more about the money. Create two vaccines, one for women of one age range, make money, another vaccine for another age range, more money! She also told my friend that hpv can be picked up from inanimate objects as well such as a bathtub or whatever...that seems a bit jinky to me.



the reason they dont include older aged women is that they feel by this age they have already been exposed...i saw a chart listing college exposure and in one ring or people all 100% had been exposed to multiple stds based on men going from one girl to another and all of them not using protection, or using it inconsistantly...i thought it was pretty scary how the colleges are the new hotbed for stds...

let's try and be smart to protect ourselves.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 21, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> and when that happens it will be paid for fully by insurance....



Yes! Please!!!


----------



## GenericGeek (Apr 23, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> ...i saw a chart listing college exposure and in one ring or people all 100% had been exposed to multiple stds based on men going from one girl to another and all of them not using protection, or using it inconsistantly...i thought it was pretty scary how the colleges are the new hotbed for stds...



Awww, colleges have ALWAYS been a hot bed (pun intended) for STDs! But you're absolutely right about emphasizing that people need to vigilant about safer sex practices. Every time people become complacent about condom use, the risk of another STD epidemic increases.


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 19, 2009)

The NVIC has some interesting information about Gardasil. After checking it out and talking to my daughter, we've decided to wait on her vaccine. Given our family history of bizarre, inexplicable and severe vaccine reactions, there's just no way she's going to do it.

I'm not sure I agree with everything in the video, and I've never heard of the group this woman is supposedly the director of; however, I think that informed consent is a good thing. Unfortunately, even some of the very intelligent nurses I know have gotten their daughters the vaccine without any knowledge of the reported adverse effects.


----------



## pjbbwlvr (May 19, 2009)

I feel compelled to share this but please know that Genital Warts are another form of HPV virus. It is made up predominately from the HPV type 6 and 11 viruses which make up 90% of the GW cases. Condoms and dental dams do not provide total protection but still use them as they at least provide some protection. 
I contracted Genital Warts from my dear friend, which she discovered when informed by her Gyno during a routine exam. She immediately notified me and I discovered I was just beginning to break out. But I was able to rid my body of the virus by increasing my folic acid to 1000 MG per day and increasing my intake of fresh vegetables and fruits. I also used Hydrogen Peroxide followed by an ointment of 1% Hydro Cortisone to the affected areas. Also my friend followed the same regimen and we both show no signs of the disease. 
We both consider ourselves lucky our disease wasnt anything more ominous. But we know we are infected for life and we only engage in sex with each other for fear of infecting anyone else.
PJ




SocialbFly said:


> I know so many people who have had issues with HPV, this is a perfect spot to share info... i know that there is some research that shows increasing folic acid and lycopene (found in tomatoes) helps the body to clear HPV...even condom use does not totally protect you, although it does decrease the incidence...


----------



## SocialbFly (May 20, 2009)

pjbbwlvr said:


> I feel compelled to share this but please know that Genital Warts are another form of HPV virus. It is made up predominately from the HPV type 6 and 11 viruses which make up 90% of the GW cases. Condoms and dental dams do not provide total protection but still use them as they at least provide some protection.
> I contracted Genital Warts from my dear friend, which she discovered when informed by her Gyno during a routine exam. She immediately notified me and I discovered I was just beginning to break out. But I was able to rid my body of the virus by increasing my folic acid to 1000 MG per day and increasing my intake of fresh vegetables and fruits. I also used Hydrogen Peroxide followed by an ointment of 1% Hydro Cortisone to the affected areas. Also my friend followed the same regimen and we both show no signs of the disease.
> We both consider ourselves lucky our disease wasnt anything more ominous. But we know we are infected for life and we only engage in sex with each other for fear of infecting anyone else.
> PJ



Yes, and i have noticed that in stressful times it seems like it can rear its ugly head again...so, one of the suggestions my doc said was to increase lycopene as well as folic acid and vitamin c...she said of course, tomatoes would be the best source, but she would be ok with the gel pill form too...so i am for the time being, it would seem, a lifetime taker of lycopene and folic acid to help support my stressed (at this time) immune system...

one interesting suggestion i saw, was use one hand for self stimulation and one hand for your partners and wash in between and never the two may meet...just a thought...since no form of protection is fool proof...


----------



## jewels_mystery (May 20, 2009)

Just thought I would add this to the post. If you don't have health insurance, you should check out your local health department. I was able to get my annual, full std screening, birth control pills and a referral for a mammogram. Everything was free but it did take me 3 months to get an appointment. They were wonderful. Not one word about my weight. ok maybe one but that's another post.


----------



## SocialbFly (May 21, 2009)

Great suggestion Jewels....

Maybe a thread with clinic suggestions might be a great idea? what do you guys think?


----------



## jewels_mystery (May 21, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> Great suggestion Jewels....
> 
> Maybe a thread with clinic suggestions might be a great idea? what do you guys think?



Great Idea. I noticed on several posts and the chat about members needing medical attention but not having health insurance.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Aug 12, 2009)

HPV is a fairly regular thought in my mind at the moment. I found out late last year I had it & am due to go back end of Sept for another pap smear. I'm hoping the test is clear & my body has healed/cleared/got rid of (whatever it does exactly) it. I kind of curious what the next step would be if I don't get the all clear result I so badly want. I know if I head down the cervical cancer path, they will have caught it early, but I'm still shitting myself.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 13, 2009)

Good luck, Cleo! I hope your body has fought it off and that you have a normal pap smear! And you're right -- if there is cancer, then it's early which makes it way easier and more successful to treat. Let us know how it goes okay?


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Aug 13, 2009)

Dianna, I'm afraid that you may be more correct about prostate cancer than you realize. I am having a biopsy done of my prostate at the end of August because a sudden spike in my PSA tests. 

In January 2007 my PSA was a 1.6 and in July 2009 my PSA was a 2.8. So what changed? in July 2007 I contracted HPV type 11 which causes the warts. The warts finally left but my PSA spiked 1.2 points to a hefty 2.8 in just two years.

I am anxiously awaiting this biopsy to see if I really have prostate cancer, all I can say is that this is not fun! Sorry for my cynicism, Paul 




SocialbFly said:


> i am willing to bet at some point it will be linked to the slow growing prostate cancers as well, anyone wanna take me up on that bet??


----------



## toni (Aug 13, 2009)

Cleo and PJ, I hope everything turns out ok for both of you. I will keep you two in my thoughts. Please post with any updates.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks guys  I will keep you updated. Fingers crossed there is nothing to report though


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 15, 2009)

I go this month for my pap as well, i have been clear but the last couple of months have been on rheumatoid meds, which decrease your body's response to issues...i have been pretty concerned that since my body cleared it, that it will rear its ugly head during this and re-occur...so crossing my fingers...

good luck Cleo!!!


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Sep 15, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> I go this month for my pap as well, i have been clear but the last couple of months have been on rheumatoid meds, which decrease your body's response to issues...i have been pretty concerned that since my body cleared it, that it will rear its ugly head during this and re-occur...so crossing my fingers...
> 
> good luck Cleo!!!



*Good Luck hun!!!

Thursday morning I'm off for my smear. I'm nervous as!! I asked my mum if she would come with me, maaaaan you should have seen her face. I said it's ok mum you can be up my head end Hahahaha. Priceless hehe*


----------



## Inhibited (Sep 15, 2009)

Hope it all goes well for you both Cleo and Socialbfly. I have never had a pap smear, after reading this thread thinking maybe i should have one.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Sep 15, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> Hope it all goes well for you both Cleo and Socialbfly. I have never had a pap smear, after reading this thread thinking maybe i should have one.



*Thank you Inhibited. Pap smears are certainly not the most fun thing you can put yourself thru but worth it for sure. And I swear that if this one comes back clear I'm not going to whinge in 2 years time when it comes time for the next.

Where in Oz are you?*


----------



## Inhibited (Sep 15, 2009)

Next time I'm at the doctors i will ask him about it and book myself in. 
Don't judge me but i'm in Sydney, i know how you Melbourne ppl dislike
us


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Sep 15, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> Next time I'm at the doctors i will ask him about it and book myself in.
> Don't judge me but i'm in Sydney, i know how you Melbourne ppl dislike
> us



*I'm around 4 hours east of Melb, I was born there though, if you don't hold that against me I won't hold it against you that your from Sydney. lol

Defo book yourself in, the few minutes of embarrassment is totally worth it. *


----------



## Inhibited (Sep 18, 2009)

Cleofatra_74 said:


> *I'm around 4 hours east of Melb, I was born there though, if you don't hold that against me I won't hold it against you that your from Sydney. lol
> 
> Defo book yourself in, the few minutes of embarrassment is totally worth it. *



lol nah i like Melbourne and the people, I lived in Melbourne for a year back in 2001.
I'm more worried about the metal utensils they use than any embarrassment.


----------



## Jes (Sep 18, 2009)

Ladies--paps really aren't bad for the average woman. 

But if you don't get them? And you've got something going on that needs attention and you didn't spy it early enough? 

The tests that come next are really not a good time. 

So believe me when I tell you that prevention is the way to go, here. The only person you're rebelling against if you don't go for the simple test when it's time is yourself.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Sep 29, 2009)

I received my results today & they are clear  I'm sooooooooooo bloody relieved & happy!!!!!

I don't have to go back for 12 months. I was hoping to go back to the every 2 years one, but hey I can deal with 12 months since it's good news.


----------

